# Jtp - 22k



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats John ray:ray: Not much I can say that hasn't been said before :grin: 

Your present:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Now there's an interesting concept. :grin: Thanks JS.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Congratulations. :4-clap:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: Heartiest congratulation John. :wave: :wave: :wave:

If you can't garage J.S's gift, try this one:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Is that for real? What is it?


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congratulations.

They do look some very interesting presents there.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks. So what have you got me? :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Congrats John ... :4-cheers:


you really seem to be bringing out the best ideas in people ..


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks. So where's yours? :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

well what do you give someone after such lavish presents .. I always like to give something that is useful ... how about a rocket propelled wheelchair ?? :grin:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats John and well done!!










I don't have any presents either. Once you send me one, I'll send you one...:grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

JohnthePilot said:


> Is that for real? What is it?


See: http://redmax-monowheel.mysite.orange.co.uk


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

22k



Well done


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Nice accomplishment John.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Congrtulations John. Well done. Keep up the good work :4-clap::4-clap:

Heres my present :grin: :


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

congrats.


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats John







have you heard that management are worried that they will run out of numbers :laugh:


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

:4-cheers::4-clap::4-treadmi


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi John... Congratulations ! ! !

Sorry that I can't match planes, trains or automobiles, but I do have something special for you... my spell checker - complete with the kiddies enhancements.

Here is a sample - 

● suppose to 
● caffeene 
● recieve 
● seprate 
● adress 
● occured 
● definately 
● therefor 
● usfull 
● transfered 

It's got over 1,000,000 entries just like these! 

Just tell me where to send it and it's yours!

Congrats. . .

JC


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Many thanks jc, but I think many of our authors already have that version. :grin:


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

Congrats John. This one transforms into a bike for easy storage!


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

Opps: Here is the bike.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Something like that would be really useful.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

JohnthePilot said:


> Many thanks jc, but I think many of our authors already have that version. :grin:


I wonder who you are referring to? :grin:


----------



## Moki (Feb 29, 2008)

Congratulations J da P!!!! That's a lot of recruiting...errr posting! :wave:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Just don't ask him where he's been posting .. we all know "he's at it, day & night"

john .. did you lose a few posts .. thought you had far more .. at least it seems that maybe there should be more :laugh:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Done_Fishin said:


> Just don't ask him where he's been posting .. we all know "he's at it, day & night"


As long s you don't want to know what I'm at. :laugh:



> john .. did you lose a few posts .. thought you had far more .. at least it seems that maybe there should be more :laugh:


No. I just slowed down a bit after my op. :grin:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

*Congrats, John!*​


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Zaz. How do people dream these things up? :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

IS that Glas's personal jet above ??? Does he know you're lending it to john ??


----------

